# Super positive thoughts for September BFP'S!!!!



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! I figured I'd go ahead and make us a September testing thread. I'm feeling very hopeful about this cycle for some reason. Here is to a boat-load of BFP's!!!


1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th

7th

Jjay


8th

Pothole 

9th

10th

11th

12th

13th

14th

15th

dimmu

16th

17th

18th

Naturalmommi 

19th

20th

21st

22nd

Berri 

23rd

24th

LoraLoo

25th

26th

27th

TLK 

28th

MeganS0326

29th

AugustBride6 

30th

Dolphinleigh


Waiting for confirmed testing date:
optimistic13 ​



...


----------



## dimmu

Hi I'll join!:)
Really hope this is our month! I feel quite hopeful too, I'll ovulate around the weekend and it's my birthday then as well. The biggest obstacle is that as it's a long weekend here we are going to Wales to visit some family. Very likely that we will have to share the room and perhaps even the bed with DD, not quite sure how to get a chance to BD!

But will be testing around the 15th if all goes well.

Good luck! :)


----------



## MeganS0326

dimmu, welcome!! I will get you added. FX that you have a lovely trip and that it does not interfere with baby making!! Also, I hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## dimmu

MeganS0326 said:


> dimmu, welcome!! I will get you added. FX that you have a lovely trip and that it does not interfere with baby making!! Also, I hope you have a wonderful birthday!

Thanks! I hope we will get a chance to get on with the baby making as we all know what my perfect birthday present would be!:)

Gosh birthdays are just depressing these days, there have just been too many of them!


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi! I'm really hoping I will ovulate and test at some point in sept although possibly towards the end.
We have just had a loss at 15 weeks so I need to wait for my tests to go negative and then ovulate but I'm really hoping for September!


----------



## MeganS0326

LoraLoo, I'm so sorry for your loss. Just let me know what date you want me to put you on as soon as you figure it out. Good luck for a super sticky September BFP!


----------



## TTC74

Following even though I am on a hiatus from TTC due to that stupid MTX shot. The good news is I have an RE appt Monday. So, he'll be able to tell me for sure when I can jump back into the game.


----------



## optimistic13

Hey need some positivity &#128514;
Icsi cycle 2 stimmimg starts tomorrow. 
Test date to be confirmed end of sept
Hoping for our result &#128591;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC and optimistic, so happy to have you on board!!

TTC, happy to have you stalk away. Good luck on Monday! I hope you get great news and can hop back on the TTC train!

Optimistic, good luck with the stimming tomorrow!! Super positive vibes being sent your way for a September BFP!!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

:coffee:


----------



## LoraLoo

MeganS0326 said:


> :coffee:

I know that feeling lol. My tests have just gone negative so patiently waiting to ovulate now...


----------



## MeganS0326

I know most people hate the TWW more than the wait to O but I'm the opposite. I O super late so this stretch of my cycle seem to last forever. Come on O!!!!!!


----------



## Berri

Hi ladies, coming across from the August thread. Can you please put me down for testing on the 22nd (currently cd10). 

Not sure how I feel about TTC this month though. My SIL just lost her son at 33wks so there's a pretty dark vibe at our place at the moment and I don't really want to bring up talking about babies with DH. 

Anyway, what will be will be. 

:dust:


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, Berri! So sorry to hear about your SIL's loss. I will get you added.


----------



## JJay

Hi can I join please? I am ttc again after an mmc in June. Took an age to ov, no AF or ov for almost 7 weeks then finally got my cycle back. I am now 3dpo so will be testing around 7th September. I've heard you are more fertile after a miscarriage so fingers crossed it's true!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, JJay, glad to have you join us! So sorry for your loss. I got pregnant with DS the cycle after a MC so I totally believe that you are indeed more fertile after a loss. I wish you all the best with this cycle! FX FX


----------



## JJay

Thanks Megan! Good luck to you too x


----------



## Naturalmommi

I'm testing on Aug 18! :)


----------



## Naturalmommi

Oops! I mean September 18! Lol


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, Naturalmommi!!


----------



## Naturalmommi

I'm feeling so emotional! Does anyone get emotional around ovulation??? I don't have any ovulation tests so just going off of LMP and CM checking.


----------



## Naturalmommi

Did there use to be a link for private messages because I can't see it anymore ??


----------



## MeganS0326

Naturalmommi, I'm on my phone and the link for messages is up at the top where my login info is. As for being emotional near O, I've never noticed it as a symptom before but I'm not a super emotional person normally so idk.


----------



## Naturalmommi

Ok found it!! Thankyou!


----------



## dimmu

I was just saying in another thread that I'm out before the countdown even begins.
We were away for 4 days when I ovulated and had no privacy at all. Only managed to BD five days before I ovulated, and had one opportunity the day before, but were interrupted by DD and DH couldn't finish after that.
Absolutely gutted.:(


----------



## MeganS0326

dimmu, Sorry about the bad timing this month. I think 5 days pre-O still gives you a chance. I will HOH for you and send you lots of positive vibes that one of those swimmers stuck around for the eggie!!


----------



## dimmu

MeganS0326 said:


> dimmu, Sorry about the bad timing this month. I think 5 days pre-O still gives you a chance. I will HOH for you and send you lots of positive vibes that one of those swimmers stuck around for the eggie!!

Thank you!
I know there is a tiny chance but not gonna have my hopes up this time, I don't think the odds are that great unfortunately.
xx


----------



## Pothole

Could I be added to the 8th? That's when AF is due. I officially test on the 10th, but I feel certain I will know by then, either way. Did our 2nd iui this cycle, and I feel good!


----------



## MeganS0326

Got you added, Pothole and glad to have you join us!! FX that IUI #2 is your lucky one!!!


----------



## Naturalmommi

Dimmu I know how you feel I was out of town for a wedding/vacation my last cycle and i think we missed the ovulation timing. So I just reminded myself everything happens when it's supposed to. But it's still frustrating!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

I can finally join a September group, testing September 30 th, if ovulation occurs this cycle, doing soy cd 3-7 and evening primrose oil too, ttc#3 after a miscarriage in October,


----------



## LoraLoo

Dolphinleigh have you used soya before? I have it to try next cycle. 

I'm still waiting to ovulate but I'm still hopeful for September ovulation and testing!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, Dolphinleigh! I hope you get a super strong O from the soy and get your BFP this month!!!! So sorry for your loss in Oct.


----------



## AugustBride6

Please list me for September 29th! I'm feeling pretty hopeful that I will ovulate on the good side since last month was a bust! Happy BD'ing to all!:happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

I have everything crossed for you this month, August!!! I've got you added.


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone sorry I couldn't start us off with a BFP but unfortunately AF arrived yesterday. It's on to October for me. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: JJay. Good luck in October!!


----------



## dimmu

:hugs: JJay, good luck for next month. 

I have a feeling I'll be joining you next week. This month didn't exactly go to plan BD-wise and I'm now 9 dpo and haven't got any symptoms, not feeling pregnant at all. 

What is soya used for, to enhance ovulation? How do you know if you need it, I mean is it used only if pregnancy doesn't happen for quite some time or is it something you could take just in case anyway to improve your chances?


----------



## TLK

Hi everyone - may I join! 

38 years old TTC #2

Still waiitng to ovulate - I'm on CD17. I'm thinking it'll be this weekend. 

Put me down to test on Sept 27. 

I have my info session meeting tonight for IVF - wouldn't it be ironic if I pay the 300$ nonrefundable registration fee only to find out this cycle worked!

I would be so okay to waste that money!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hi: TLK!!! Welcome to the September thread!! Here is to hoping you waste $300 and get your BFP this month!! FX FX


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Jjay

I need to get my act together. I haven't temped once this month and I completely forgot to do an OPK this morning. I'm on CD 9, time's a tickin :dohh:


----------



## MeganS0326

August, are you not doing an IUI this month?


----------



## AugustBride6

We are! This is our last one . You would think I'd be a little more focused. :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

I finally got my positive opk today! I'll be testing on the 24th x


----------



## AugustBride6

Flashing smiley faces yesterday and today, tomorrow should be our big day!


----------



## MeganS0326

Yay for + OPK's, August and LoraLoo!!!! Get busy ladies!!! August, I'm sending lots of prayers your way for tomorrow!


----------



## AugustBride6

Quest for Baby C update......went in for an IUI this morning. I am ovulating on the side with no tube....AGAIN! The nurse is suppose to call later today to discuss our next step. I just don't know if I have it in me to keep trying any longer. Definitely feeling frustrated this morning. September was our deadline we set last year and here we are. Plus I'm feeling a little nervous because I saw the ultrasound tech measure something before she measured the follicles. Hopefully I'm just being a worry wart.


----------



## LoraLoo

August sorry to hear that &#128532; how many months have gou been ttc? X


----------



## AugustBride6

Two years.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ugh how heart wrenching &#128530; really hope it happens soon for you x


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: August. I'm here if you need to chat.


----------



## Berri

Sorry August :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a nice September. FX for everyone who is still in the hunt for a BFP this month. We were watching my nephew for a few days and everyone was sick in my household during my fertile window so I'm not sure if I'm going to bother testing at all this month. I think I will just wait for AF and hope for better luck in October. I love Halloween so much so maybe I'lll be lucky and get a Halloween surprise.

FX FX FX


----------



## Berri

AF was due yesterday. I tested yesterday. BFN. Still no sign of AF but have a feeling it's just going to be a longer cycle (can go up to 38 days) rather than a BFP. See you in October Megan :)


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Beri. I have my fingers crossed that you get a late BFP!! Stay away AF!!


----------



## dimmu

I'm having a really messed up cycle at the moment. Thought I O'd cd18 as there were enough signs, in particular ewcm, just less than usual. Fast forward two weeks, BFN and no AF, ewcm had been back on and off, alternating with wet cm throughout. 

My usual cycle is 29-31 days and saturday was cd 36. I thought maybe I was having an anovulatory cycle or something. I had ordered some pregnancy and OPK tests online and they arrived so did one each just to see how they work. Got a BFN of course, but to my surprise OPK gave a strong positive so looked like I was about to ovulate cd 37-38! DH was poorly and not up for any BD, but managed to do it once Sunday morning and I think I ovulated later that day. Had some unusual sensations such as sore nipples which I don't usually get with O. Just all sorts of weirdness going on with this cycle.

So here we are, two TWWs back to back. Not ideal but just glad I happened to do the OPK test, that was pure luck. Unfortunately we only BD'ed that one time but guess it's better than nothing.

Fingers crossed to everyone still in the game!


----------



## Berri

So I'm on cd35 had a very vivid dream last night I was pregnant. Too scared to test... Waiting til cd39 (longest cycle 38 days usually). Talk me in off the ledge please ladies and take my mind off it!!!


----------



## sophiegirl

Hey! This is my first post ever but I am wondering if any of you ladies are still in it for September? This is my 4th month TTC after Mirena in for almost 2 years. I have a very regular 30 day cycle, the first day of which was August 30. I ovulated on 9/17 and am waiting on AF who is due tomorrow. The funny thing about this month is that I have had barely any symptoms whatsoever. I have had no PMS and my face is clearer than it's ever been. Whats going on? Can anyone relate?


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm still hanging on Sophiegirl but just barely. 12dpo today and nothing but BFN's so far. Also, massive temp nosedive this am. Pretty much waiting for AF to show her face today or tomorrow. When are you testing??


----------



## Berri

Well on the last day of September we are really pushing this thread to the limit aren't we?! Megan I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP, same for you Sophie.

As for me I am now on cd40 - 2 days longer than my longest cycle since before I was pregnant with DS1. BFP 2 days ago, haven't tested today. Thought AF might have been coming last night but still nothing....


----------



## dimmu

Oooh that's great Berri, hope this is it for you!

I'm cd47 today, ovulated super late on cd37. Today was my planned test day but I have stupidly been testing since 6DPO and getting BFNs, so this morning when I'm 10DPO actually didn't feel like testing. Think unless I start suddenly getting some really strong symptoms in the next few days I will just see if AF arrives this weekend. I haven't had many symptoms at all until now, no cm to speak of, no cramping, no breast tenderness, no funny aches or anything.:(


----------



## TTC74

Is there an October thread yet? Should I start one - with full disclosure that this would be my first time. So, you all would have to bear with me!


----------



## TTC74

Here is the link for the October testing thread. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/2345107-optimistic-october-bfps.html#post36264183


----------

